# SKYDE tandem



## Skide (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,

Here my new Skyde (www.skydecomp.fr) tandem.
This frame was designed for 700, 26" wheels.
It s for road brake, Vbrakes, or disc.



















Brushed finishing









Anothers pics  here

 

What do you think?

Thanks a lot


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

very very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Pretty welds! What is the geometry? Is it designed for front suspension, if so how much. Also, I would be curious to hear from others about the bottom bracket eccentric you are using. With a frame split in that location it seems that there would be a lot of potential issues with dirt/crud/stuff getting into that area and making adjustments difficult.


----------

